# Finally moved in



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm delighted to say we finally had all our household goods delivered to the house a couple of days ago and we've now moved in and are back to sleeping in our own bed again....... and that feels just sooooooooooo good! 

Next step is to unpack and get everything squared away but that's gonna take a fair bit of time i'm afraid but the upside is I've already got my workshop more or less organised and have commandeered what will eventually become part of a downstairs guest apartment for a rod and store room.

We've got two garages, one of which I don't trust to stay upright and the other is just a little too low for my Jeep so she's parked in what might loosly be termed the barn for the foreseeable future.

In front of the house are two terraces of land. The first is very narrow andl part of it will become a veggie garden in the fullness of time. The lower terrace is larger and will lie fallow for this year....... next year, it'll either become grazing for a couple of four legged something or others or will become a wildflower meadow depending on whether Mama or I win the argument.

Behind the house is a narrow (more or less unused) road and then woodland beyond it and that land seems to hold a few wild boar and red deer.

The only annoying thing so far is that before we bought, I twice visited the house in the early hours to check for church bells etc and it was as quiet as the grave on both occasions but now we're in, the damn church bells chime every hour and every half hour through the night. 

Last night, we slept through them so maybe we'll get used to it but if we don't, I'll be asking our members what action I can take to have them switched off at night.

Despite the bells, all in all, I'm as happy as a sandboy to be finally settled! :clap2:


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Travelling.....................Great news, thrilled for you so just kick back and enjoy the lifestyle.

We have been in for a month now and are just loving it. 

Difficult to remember what it was like where we used to live so it does not take long for Portugal to take over............this is good.

All the best

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations, glad you got priorities right and set up workshop first don't think I'd have got away with that.

Bells do a search Maggy Crawford had same problem, all info there, bells not supposed to ring through the night.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Typical male...workshop first and hang the rest!!!!

Seriously you must be happy to have your own bed...nothing better!!!!

Definitely time for a visit!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Travelling.....................Great news, thrilled for you so just kick back and enjoy the lifestyle.
> 
> We have been in for a month now and are just loving it.
> 
> ...


Time for a glass of VINHO collapso Rob????


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations Travelling man - sounds like a great start to a new adventure.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Time for a glass of VINHO collapso Rob????


I think so Siobhan...................it would be churlish not to.

We travel up and down to Rio Maior quite often so should be easy to arrange.

Will PM you.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> I think so Siobhan...................it would be churlish not to.
> 
> We travel up and down to Rio Maior quite often so should be easy to arrange.
> 
> ...



GREAT see you soon then. Have PMd you my mobile number


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> GREAT see you soon then. Have PMd you my mobile number


Thanks Siobhan

Jusat one small problem.............as always with me

I have not got the PM yet.

Can you "re-pm" me please.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Thanks Siobhan
> 
> Jusat one small problem.............as always with me
> 
> ...



Have sent the number again


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome to the Iberian Peninsula, it may only be a protuberance on the bottom left of mainland Europe but it might as well be in another continent, another world or part of paradise itself. 

My first choice was to retire to Portugal but SWMBO said "I'm not learning another language at my age" (she was 48 at the time and already spoke English Spanish and French) - to which I pointed out that when I met her I was 48 and had to start learning Spanish (that didn't count apparently) so we moved to Spain (I've already said that we are taking our annual holiday in Portugal next year! for the first time in 13 years. From here it is a doddle, the main road past the village goes right through to Badajoz!).


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

An easy journey then Baldilocks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> An easy journey then Baldilocks!


Yep. I'm already scouting for suitable "cottage" rentals (Central /North), maybe Coimbra (stayed near there last time - wonderful) handy for Fátima (went there day before JPII), Porto and most of the middle of Portugal (we're not beach people).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We had a Portuguese guy (and keen gardener) at the house last week & he tells us we can expect 250 - 300 kgs of kiwi fruits every year from what we have around the house........ So I guess I'll have to learn how to make kiwi jam!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> We had a Portuguese guy (and keen gardener) at the house last week & he tells us we can expect 250 - 300 kgs of kiwi fruits every year from what we have around the house........ So I guess I'll have to learn how to make kiwi jam!



Check the "Recipe Only" section!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> We had a Portuguese guy (and keen gardener) at the house last week & he tells us we can expect 250 - 300 kgs of kiwi fruits every year from what we have around the house........ So I guess I'll have to learn how to make kiwi jam!


Don't forget to give some to your less fortunate neighbours - less fortunate in this case means those who either don't have kiwis or don't have a huerta(o) and have limited opportunity to "grow their own". This sort of generosity is what has always gone on in the past and still does as part of the local community spirit. 

We are just into the cherry season at the moment so are getting boxes of them arrive at the door. We have only just got over the broad bean season, and the strawberry season and the wild asparagus and before all that it was olives, not to mention the bitter oranges from the trees in the street (marmalade) which the local police pick for us and deliver to the door (saves the kids playing football with them!). 

Here and I guess there it has always been the norm to help each other but since we don't have the means to grow our own, turn some of the nighbours' produce into cakes (zucchini/courgette bread, pumpkin pie, kaqui[persimmon] bread, etc.) and other food goodies since our gas-stove has a thermostatically controlled oven (unlike the normal Spanish type which is just off or on) and can cook cakes (most of the neighbours take theirs to one of the local bakers to cook in the big ovens).


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for both the tips....... I've only met one of the neighbours so far but it looks like I'm going to have no end of fruit of various types so it'll give me a chance to meet the others.

My biggest problem is the language which I find incredibly difficult to learn....... I've learnt the basics of several other (African) languages but Portuguese just doesn't seem to be as easy as the others.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Remember I am just down the A1 and a little to the right!!!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Okey Dokey!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The church bells suddenly stopped ringing through the night. I think the villagers were pretty fed up and complained and now they stop at 11pm and start again at 7:30 am which is fine.


----------

